# Schwinn Sierra 15 speed lightweight



## bikecrazy (Oct 29, 2022)

I ran across this add from 1963 showing a 15 speed Schwinn Sierra. Appears to be a top of the line bike. I never have seen one.was this a misprint or was it replaced by another model?


----------



## juvela (Oct 29, 2022)

-----

yes, they are real and exist

not top of the line: the Paramount and Superior were above it.
if remembered correctly, the Superior was offered for two years in the early sixties and came with a fillet brazed cromo frame and a T.A. chainset.

my recollection is that the Sierra of 1963 was essentially a Continental fitted with a three plateau chainset.

thank you for sharing this advert.

find the prices of interest.

as recalled, at me local Schwinn agent in California ca.1960-62 a Varsity was 78$ and a Continental 89$.

it is possible that California prices may have been slightly higher due to shipping costs from Chicago.

will look forward to reading what the experts have to write...

---

hello and best wishes to Mothra

-----


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks! I am a big fan of Schwinn advertising


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2022)

The 1962 Continental was offered in a 15 speed, and it was named the Super Continental. For 1963 that Super Continental was renamed the Sierra and it was upgraded with the center pull calipers. The 63 Continental still wore the side pull calipers. So the Sierra was basically a slightly modified Continental. No page showing the 1962 Super Continental on the internet, but it was on the Jan. 62 price sheets.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 30, 2022)

I used to pour over the Schwinn catalogs when I was an 11-12 year old, and in '64 when kids in my neighborhood were getting Varsities, I really wanted a Sierra.
At that time a 10 speed was a pretty exotic bike, but a 15 speed was hyper-exotic. I didn't get the bike, in fact I didn't even get a Varsity for another year. I never forgot that model though and always kept my eyes open for one. With the advent of the internet I was finally able to find a frameset many years later.
It's a '63 frameset, but I built it up the way that I wanted it, more like a '64 model. The front derailleur is a '65 or '66.
I also replaced the 40t small chainring with a 36t to give me some lower gears.


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for posting this

what stem did you use for the project?


-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 30, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> what stem did you use for the project?
> 
> ...



I believe that this is the correct stem for the bike.
I used an incorrect & wider handlebar though. I don't like narrow handlebars, as they originally came equipped with.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 30, 2022)

Same stem as on my 64.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 30, 2022)

I see that per the add Varsitys came with leather seats. We’re they Brooks or another brand?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2022)

bikecrazy said:


> I see that per the add Varsitys came with leather seats. We’re they Brooks or another brand?



Through the years the varsity came with ideale leather saddles of various types. I believe it was 1968 when they went to the rubber saddle.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 31, 2022)

I believe the first three years of the Varsity were Ideale saddles, but when they switched to Sprint components in 64 they were also equipped with Sprint saddles for the next few years?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> I believe the first three years of the Varsity were Ideale saddles, but when they switched to Sprint components in 64 they were also equipped with Sprint saddles for the next few years?



The sprint saddles were re-branded ideale


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 31, 2022)

There also seems to be some evidence that some of the '63 Varsities came equipped with the Lycett L15ST saddle, as also used on the Continental and Sierra.
It may have been due to a sourcing problem.


----------



## juvela (Oct 31, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The sprint saddles were re-branded ideale




-----

in case any readers are interested in more information on Tron et Berthet products there is a link here -









						Understanding Tron et Berthet (Ideale) Saddle Models | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

-----  Came across this blog post explaining the maker's models -  https://www.ebykr.com/ideale-saddles-and-clips/  ---  Here are a few catalogue pages and adverts from yesteryear -  1953 -      1969 -    1977 -      Ron Kitching, early 1980's    -----




					thecabe.com
				




keep in mind that the manufacturer had at least three other marques.  some saddle models such as Nr. 4 and Nr. 39 were offered across marques.

the other names were FRANCIEX, NOREX & BIM


-----


----------



## dmark (Oct 31, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> There also seems to be some evidence that some of the '63 Varsities came equipped with the Lycett L15ST saddle, as also used on the Continental and Sierra.
> It may have been due to a sourcing problem.



The 67 Continental I picked up last year came to me with the Lycett saddle in good shape.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm betting the supply and demand was a big issue during the early years of the road bike saddles. 

Left column 1962.


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you all for all of the additional info. I knew about the Norex and Bim brands , but didn’t know that Sprint were also rebranded Ideale!


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 1, 2022)

My Seirra's and 15 speed Super Continental all have the Lycett L15. Not an easy saddle to find.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Nov 1, 2022)

My 63 Sierra as found.


----------

